# New 32 or 64 GB pen drive !!! suggestion and offer



## Skyh3ck (Sep 18, 2013)

hi

i am planning to buy a new 32 gb or 64 gb pendrive to be used to create multi os installs like win7, win 8, ubuntu etc. and also store some files

i have seen many pendrive on snapdeal and flipkart, there are many companies new companies with cheap price as compare to other companies

are this companies good any user have bought and what is their experience

PNY
Lexar
Strontium
Verbatim


i knwo about corsair, kingston etc. they are well known

please help me guy to buy one cheap and best pen drive, please provide me some coupon if you have and give me suggestions 

thanks in advance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't go for "cheap", go for best while compromising for cost. Get a transcend 7xx/8xx. If best, Corsair.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 18, 2013)

corsair is very costly, how si strontium and other brands, they have 5 years warranty


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Agree with dashing.sujay. Cheap pendrives give terrible speeds. better so for a smaller buy better pendrive.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2013)

Loading OS's on USB's results in more read and writes, and thereby reduces the shelf life of USB.


----------



## maheshn (Sep 19, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> hi
> 
> i am planning to buy a new 32 gb or 64 gb pendrive to be used to create multi os installs like win7, win 8, ubuntu etc. and also store some files
> 
> ...



Hello, just some information for you... none of the companies mentioned by you above are 'new'. 

-PNY is there since 1985(!) and make almost all(if not all) of the pendrives sold by HP

-Lexar was once a division of Cirrus Logic (Older people here who have used graphics cards will remember , then independent, and now owned by Micron, one of the worlds largest memory manufacturers

-Verbatim is there since 1978(!!) and is part of Mitsubishi Corp of Japan

-Strontium is the new kid on the block in this lot, founded in 2002 and based in singapore

I would advise you to pick the one having the most value for money based on actual user experience - go to well reputed sites incl amazon, newegg etc and go through the user reviews for what you are buying, and make an informed choice, and also length of warranty offered. 

Personally I own, or have owned pendrives made by all the four companies above, and can tell you they make both fast and slow ones, and the fast ones do cost a lot more. In the end, look around well before you buy......good luck.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2013)

PNY has the shittiest service out of all.. avoid at all costs..
Id suggest Corsair or Kingston only.. Corsair preferred


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 19, 2013)

thanks for reply, the i am not planning to load os, i am planning to have a pen drive with all the os installation on it, so i can use any of the os from the same pen drive

and the PNY or Lexar are old, but in india they are not well known, it just now throught online shops they have started appearing in the indian maket,

thanks guys for your suggestion, looking for some snapdeal or ebay coupon to get some discount


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd support sujay and harshil. Instead of compromising on cost and regret it later better wait and save up some cash and buy corsair.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2013)

multi OS installs even 16GB is more than enough for that but 32GB is recommended.
don't go for 64GB pendrive instead of that get a HDD

also choose from excellent brands
Corsair
Kingston
Transcend


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 19, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> multi OS installs even 16GB is more than enough for that but 32GB is recommended.
> don't go for 64GB pendrive instead of that get a HDD
> 
> also choose from excellent brands
> ...




but can we install os via usb Hd, i doubt that, and how is ebay, i have seen many Sandisk 32 gb pen drive for 1000 rs


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2013)

Sandisk = worst you can buy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> but can we install os via usb Hd, i doubt that, and how is ebay, i have seen many Sandisk 32 gb pen drive for 1000 rs


off course u can install OS via USB HDD
stay away from sandisk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks but is Transcend a good company


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> thanks but is Transcend a good company


read...


Zangetsu said:


> also choose from *excellent* brands
> *Corsair
> Kingston
> Transcend*


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 22, 2013)

no shopkeeper willing to sell Transcend due to warranty issue even thought they have stock of it, i enquired at lamington road mumbai todays, will wait couple of days to see any price drop as the price are very high currently


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> thanks for reply, the i am not planning to load os, i am planning to have a pen drive with all the os installation on it, so i can use any of the os from the same pen drive
> 
> and the PNY or Lexar are old, but in india they are not well known, it just now throught online shops they have started appearing in the indian maket,
> 
> thanks guys for your suggestion, looking for some snapdeal or ebay coupon to get some discount



Get this 
Strontium JET 16 GB Pen Drive - Strontium: Flipkart.com


----------

